# Speedstacks next timer



## 1w3playZ (Oct 5, 2014)

I think it would be cool for speedstacks to add a scramble in the upper left corner.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 5, 2014)

1w3playZ said:


> I think it would be cool for speedstacks to add a scramble in the upper left corner.


Yeah, I wish they specificallly made timers and stuff for cubing. you have to remember though that we just take the timers meant for sport stacking and adapt them fkr speedcubing, they really don't make timers for speedcubing, they make them for stacking.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, I realized that after posted.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope that a company like YJ make timers specifically for cubing which actually work every time.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 5, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I hope that a company like YJ make timers specifically for cubing which actually work every time.


Inb4 "New MOYU AoClock Timer" thread

"expected release date is june of 2017"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 5, 2014)

Solar panel please.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a YJ timer, it sucks. It worked for like two days and then never worked again. But maybe someday speedstacks could make a secondary company, speedcubes.


----------



## JetCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

1w3playZ said:


> I think it would be cool for speedstacks to add a scramble in the upper left corner.



I have to say that would is something that should be a must, but I second what Rocky0701 said. But at least we hope that someday some company will actually mass produce some cubing timers that are *as good as* the speedstacks


----------

